# Welcher Hersteller hat die erste Rolle mit Heckbremse gemacht?



## Keto1000 (10. November 2021)

Nachdem meine erste Frage so grandios beantwortet wurde. Stelle ich gleich meine zweite Frage. 

Welcher Hersteller hat die erste Rolle mit Heckbremse auf den Markt gemacht?

Ich weiß gar nicht ob man das so genau beantworten kann. 

Ich habe aber schon gesehen in diesem Forum gibt es wirklich viele Tacklehistoriker 

Ich freu mich schon auf eure antworten. 

lg. Keto


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2021)

Auf jeden Fall wirst du erstaunt sein, wann es überhaupt schon Heckbremsrollen gegeben hat, das ist nicht eine Erfindung der 80/90er Jahre. Die gab es schon erheblich eher.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. November 2021)

Wenn ich meine Unterlagen richtig deute, dann war wohl die Swiss Record von Karl Siegrist eine der ersten Heckbremsrollen. Das Patent darauf hat er schon 1945 erhalten, und ab 1950 arbeitete ABU mit Swiss Record zusammen, und der Siegeszug der Record-Rollen fing an, der dann später mit den Cardinal-Rollen weiterging.


----------



## eiszeit (11. November 2021)




----------



## Hecht100+ (11. November 2021)

Geändert, Danke


----------



## Keto1000 (11. November 2021)

danke für die infos


----------



## eiszeit (11. November 2021)

Noch ein "Nachschlag", für frühe (50er) in Deutschland hergestellte Heckbremsrollen.

Sportex/Ulm






Treppenhauer/Dresden


----------

